# Wheel Size/Width Question



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

1.) So I've read the tire size chart a few hundred times and I noticed that the LT Sedan for 2017-2018 does not go any higher than 17. Is this the manufacturer's recommended max height? If so I would stay with that but I thought you could get 18's on this model as well (so that's my 1st question).

2.) Second does anybody know if there's a wider 17 available to have the tire flare or stick out a bit from the body? I was thinking of doing a slight camber to them but I have no idea of where to start, as in would I need a kit or can the factory housing but adjusted to camber slightly...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

225/40R18 is a factory tire/wheel size for the 2017-2018 Cruze.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Much appreciated. I thought those would fit on there without issue. Now the rim hunt is on....


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cocoabeans said:


> 1.) So I've read the tire size chart a few hundred times and I noticed that the LT Sedan for 2017-2018 does not go any higher than 17. Is this the manufacturer's recommended max height? If so I would stay with that but I thought you could get 18's on this model as well (so that's my 1st question).
> 
> 2.) Second does anybody know if there's a wider 17 available to have the tire flare or stick out a bit from the body? I was thinking of doing a slight camber to them but I have no idea of where to start, as in would I need a kit or can the factory housing but adjusted to camber slightly...
> 
> Thanks in advance.


That chart was compiled with incomplete data and posted with the assumption others would post information I could verify and add to the chart.

The total wheel / tire diameter is 26.1 inches for a Gen I and I would assume the same for a Gen II.

Are you trying to purchase a vehicle new to you? If not or even if, you can use any factory wheel for the 5x105 hubs. They will all fit. Not sure why you want to add camber. That is an expensive way to look like a ricer in my opinion.

There are many aftermarket rims that may do what you want to accomplish though.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

I run an 18x8.5 with a 235/40 tire without any issues. I've seen some run 9"wide with 245/40, and even 19s and 20s with anywhere from 8.5-9.5 wheel width and 225-245 tires


----------



## viper3k (Jul 18, 2018)

I have the '18 RS with 225/40/18's. Michelin MXM4. I think the road noise is terrible and attribute it to the short sidewall of the tire. I hate road noise. I also would like a little bit more ground clearance. I'm hoping to increase to a 225/45R18 or 225/50R18. Tire model yet to be determined. 

The factory assembly height is 25.1" 
45R18 would put the height at 26"
50R18 would put the height at 26.9"

Does anyone know if these tire heights will fit without any clearance issues?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Here is a site I found that will allow you to play with different configurations...

https://www.willtheyfit.com/

Give it a try.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I assume you are prepared to deal with the changes to your speedometer input?


----------



## viper3k (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks Cruzen18.

Yes, the difference in the spedo is minimal and I'm aware.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> That chart was compiled with incomplete data and posted with the assumption others would post information I could verify and add to the chart.
> 
> The total wheel / tire diameter is 26.1 inches for a Gen I and I would assume the same for a Gen II.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm kinda over the camber now, I'll probably just lower a bit but I'm glad you cleared up the rim issue for me. You wouldn't happen to know if I need new TPMS or would I be able to extract the ones from my current wheels?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cocoabeans said:


> Yeah I'm kinda over the camber now, I'll probably just lower a bit but I'm glad you cleared up the rim issue for me. You wouldn't happen to know if I need new TPMS or would I be able to extract the ones from my current wheels?


I may have misquoted the diameter. I have not looked lately, but it may be 25.1 inches.

To answer your TPMS question, If they are in good shape and not too old (5-6 year life span for LiIon type) as long as you have a similar thickness rim, I would think they would work fine. 

If you live anywhere ther is snow, consider using your original rims with snow tires and your new ones with either all seasons or if you have a healthy replacement budget, summer tires. I would then buy an extra set of TPMS for the new rims though.
I do not recommend buying Chinese knockoffs - I tried this - but would spend the money at a reputable dealer.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I may have misquoted the diameter. I have not looked lately, but it may be 25.1 inches.
> 
> To answer your TPMS question, If they are in good shape and not too old (5-6 year life span for LiIon type) as long as you have a similar thickness rim, I would think they would work fine.
> 
> ...


Speaking to your last comment about the TPMS's do you have any experience with the units from TireRack.com, DiscountTireDirect, etc? All of the big chain retailers online sell them when you purchase new wheels which is great but I have no idea as to the quality compared to the GM parts.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

I have experience with Discount Tire Direct TPMS sensers. They sell OE quality replacement senders made by HUF. If we can help or answer any questions fell free to send us a PM. We're here to help.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> Speaking to your last comment about the TPMS's do you have any experience with the units from TireRack.com, DiscountTireDirect, etc? All of the big chain retailers online sell them when you purchase new wheels which is great but I have no idea as to the quality compared to the GM parts.


Well, you can't go wrong with Discount Tire. They are one of our supporting Vendors. They are usually pretty good at price matching (for the exact same item) as well. Tire Rack and GoodYear have also done me well. Just ask for the warranty and the expected life of the batteries. There is not much else that I know of that you can do.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I may have misquoted the diameter. I have not looked lately, but it may be 25.1 inches.
> 
> To answer your TPMS question, If they are in good shape and not too old (5-6 year life span for LiIon type) as long as you have a similar thickness rim, I would think they would work fine.
> 
> ...


Well I'l assume they are still good (TPMS) since I have 2018. I will however keep my factory rims and tires just in case, but the tires have a few more rotations and then I'm looking to upgrade the whole package. Thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## Arizona (Nov 23, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> 225/40R18 is a factory tire/wheel size for the 2017-2018 Cruze.


Will a 225/45R18 rub?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Arizona said:


> Will a 225/45R18 rub?


I have 235/45-R18's on my lowered Gen I. Mine will rub on occasion, but when my new roll bar is installed I hope to cure that.


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> I assume you are prepared to deal with the changes to your speedometer input?


I am. I remember this with my 9th GEN Impala. I had to get everything recalibrated. I'm just sick of these 16s and it's almost time to replace the wheels again...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cocoabeans said:


> I am. I remember this with my 9th GEN Impala. I had to get everything recalibrated. I'm just sick of these 16s and it's almost time to replace the wheels again...


Where have you been for the last almost three years?


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

LoL out the country. I just got back a few months ago.


----------

